# THHKotS - OOC



## Blackrat (Oct 1, 2008)

The Hivers' Humorous Keep on the Shadowfell OOC disgussion thread.

Let's start from here guys, and see the characters come together.

Closed game. Not taking alts at the moment.
If you need one
[sblock=Character Sheet Template]Zarathas Moonscale
Male Dragonborn Paladin
Level 1, Lawful Good

Str: 16 +3
Con: 14 +2
Dex:  8 -1
Int: 12 +1
Wis: 14 +2
Cha: 16 +3

AC: 19
Fort: 15
Ref: 12
Will: 14
Init: -1
Spd: 5

Hit Points: 29 Bloodied: 14
Healing Surge: 9 Per Day: 12

Basic Attacks:
Longsword: +6, 1d8+4

Attacks:
*Breath* (minor; encounter):
- Close Blast 3; str+2 vs ref; +5; 1d6+2 (cold)
*Holy Strike* (standard; at-will):
- +6 vs AC, 1d8+4 (+2 if marked) (radiant)
*Bolstering Strike* (standard; at-will):
- +6 vs AC, 1d8+4 & gain 2 temp.HP
*Radiant Smite* (standard; encounter):
- +6 vs AC, 2d8+6 (radiant)
*Paladin's Judgement* (standard; daily):
- +6 vs AC, 3d8+4 & one ally within 5 can spend healing surge
- miss: one ally within 5 can spend healing surge

Feats: Weapon Focus (Heavy Blade)

Skills:
Passive Insight 12
Passive Perception 12
Endurance 5
Heal 7
History 8
Religion 6

Race and Class Features:
Draconic Heritage
Dragonborn Fury
Dragon Breath
Channel Divinity
Divine Challenge
Lay on Hands

Prayers:
At Will: Holy Strike, Bolstering Strike
Encounter: Radiant Smite
Daily: Paladin's Judgement

Equipment: Plate Armor (50gp), Light Shield (5gp), Longsword (15gp),
Standard Adventurer's Kit (15gp), Holy Symbol (10gp), 50sp.
[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 1, 2008)

Lineup so far:

-Elvish Warlock
-Dragonborn HAM... eh, oh Paladin
-Tiefling Ranger
-Dwarven Inquisitor.
-Human Lootcarrier... Who seems to mumble a lot during combat.
-Dwarven Fix-It
-Human Saint Fallen From Grace

Two strikers and a defender, a controller and leader.

So LT and Doggy. Another defender never hurts. And an actual thief is always good. Just suggestions though, you're welcome to go as you wish.


----------



## Ginnel (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm thinking Halfling Warlord a little fat generalissimo with medals *huff puff huff* "I have been the general of many a dining tabl....I mean battlefield now stick him with your fork er spear yes!" aplenty on his smart jacket or an old Dwarf Inquisitor (Cleric) in clockwork/geared armor *clunk whirr clunk* "now where did I put my glasses?" "Are you sure your not a goblin? you look a little green to me eh eh!" *poke poke*.

Are any of these appropriate concepts?

I'm imagining Yes but you never know


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 1, 2008)

Oh yes, all sound definetly appropriate .


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Oct 1, 2008)

Dragonborn Paladin it is then.

"I am Sir Voluminous Enormous, and I am a MASTER OF STEALTH! With me by your side we shall ENGAGE THE ENEMY and DESTROY THEM UTTERLY, all in the name of GOOD!"


----------



## Ginnel (Oct 1, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> Oh yes, all sound definetly appropriate .



Well I'll have to play the semi-senile inquisitor in his *clunk whirr clunk whirr* armor, I'll figure out if I want him to play him as a cleric or a warlord later tonight.

Reflavouring powers isn't going to be a problem is it? have warlord powers take on a divine glow for example or have inspiring word seal up wounds as I imagine a healing word would? but keep all the mechanics and damage types the same? Of course this might not even be an issue but just thought I'd ask.

Also would it be possible to have an old shetland pony who is loaded down with replacement bits and sproggins for the armor? I'm also thinking of a hatred towards Goblins and Orcs but nothing which a bit of holding back and careful calming down couldn't take care of.

Korz "The Eye of Moradin" ( or "the past it" depending on your opinion) Cragstone


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 1, 2008)

Ginnel said:


> Well I'll have to play the semi-senile inquisitor in his *clunk whirr clunk whirr* armor, I'll figure out if I want him to play him as a cleric or a warlord later tonight.
> 
> Reflavouring powers isn't going to be a problem is it? have warlord powers take on a divine glow for example or have inspiring word seal up wounds as I imagine a healing word would? but keep all the mechanics and damage types the same? Of course this might not even be an issue but just thought I'd ask.
> 
> Also would it be possible to have a old shetland pony who is loaded down with replacement bits and sproggins for the armor? I'm also thinking of a hatred towards Goblins and Orcs but nothing which a bit of holding back and careful calming down couldn't take care of.




Yes to all accounts. But do remember, every dwarf knows that trees are evil: Giant In the Playground Games


----------



## Ginnel (Oct 1, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> Yes to all accounts. But do remember, every dwarf knows that trees are evil: Giant In the Playground Games



Especially green Trees! Goblin and Orc conspirators the lot of em!


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 1, 2008)

Hmm...

-I didn't expect a Dwarvish Inquisition!
-Nooobody expects the Dwarvish Inquisition!


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 1, 2008)

Closed, what?



*wounded*


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 1, 2008)

hafrogman said:


> Closed, what?
> 
> 
> 
> *wounded*




You were specifically invited in the Hive froggy . Welcome aboard .


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 1, 2008)

Yay!  

(I read 'Talking the Talk' before I read 'Off-Topic')


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 1, 2008)

Well go read the last two pages of the Hive then. There's a bit more detail


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 1, 2008)

Yeah, I did look it over.  It looks like for a balanced party, we could use a controller.  Since it's my second ever 4e character, I may as well give it a shot.

I'm considering Forthwol the Wizard, who has no concept of the difference between OOC and IC, and constantly makes inappropriate references and refers to the real world, and himself as a character.  But I don't know if that's exactly the tone you're looking for.

The other idea is the young sidekick.  I'd be the guy hired to serve one of the other characters.  I thought I was signing on for an adventure, but instead I got hired to be the dwarf's armor-repair man or some such.  In reality, he's a wizard, but NOBODY ever notices.

- "Why don't you put away that stick and get a real weapon?"
- "I say, very convenient that that thunder came through here when it did, frightened those blighters something fierce.  I never even saw the lightning."


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 1, 2008)

Propably still keep everything IC would be better. But a mage whom no-one takes as a mage would be good.


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 1, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> Propably still keep everything IC would be better. But a mage whom no-one takes as a mage would be good.



Okay.  He was growing on me anyways.

Possibly Eladrin just so it's SO painfully obvious to everyone else that he is a wizard. . . . except the party.

"Why are you wearing a dress?"

". . . I studied the arcane mysteries for thirty years to earn the rights to wear these robes!  They are the symbol of my rank in the College Arcanum of the ancient Order of the Golden Gryphon.  I graduated first in my class, I have passed the Test of the Seven Circles, and mastered all the rituals of the first circle!  This is not a dress!  They are my robes, a symbol of respect and prestige from a tradition older than your entire race!"

"Whatever.  Hey, dragon-boy!  Why does your squire wear a dress?"


----------



## Ginnel (Oct 1, 2008)

hafrogman said:


> Okay. He was growing on me anyways.
> 
> Possibly Eladrin just so it's SO painfully obvious to everyone else that he is a wizard. . . . except the party.
> 
> ...



And such a nice post for your 6000th 

I can see it now

"Hey Lass stop mumbling to yourself and try making yourself useful fer a change, pretty sure I've slipped a cog 'ere now grab that wrench and give it a good ole yank"


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Oct 1, 2008)

hafrogman said:


> "Why are you wearing a dress?"
> 
> ". . . I studied the arcane mysteries for thirty years to earn the rights to wear these robes!  They are the symbol of my rank in the College Arcanum of the ancient Order of the Golden Gryphon.  I graduated first in my class, I have passed the Test of the Seven Circles, and mastered all the rituals of the first circle!  This is not a dress!  They are my robes, a symbol of respect and prestige from a tradition older than your entire race!"
> 
> "Whatever.  Hey, dragon-boy!  Why does your squire wear a dress?"




"Some sort of initiation ritual for his school, I believe. I think he lost a bet. Terribly thundery around here, isn't it? Perhaps I should find an umbrella or something."


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Oct 1, 2008)

Is there an actual play-thread for this yet?  So far as I remember this is supposed to be the OOC chat...


----------



## Ginnel (Oct 1, 2008)

Tallarn said:


> Is there an actual play-thread for this yet?  So far as I remember this is supposed to be the OOC chat...



 I believe we're just batting around personalities a bit at the moment to let each other know what we're intending, don't think blackrat has even discussed character creation yet?  or I missed it in another thread a high probability


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Oct 1, 2008)

OK - how does character creation work, then? 

I assume we're starting at first level?


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 1, 2008)

Yeah, I figured we'd just use this thread for tossing around ideas, jokes and character backgrounds until we've all made our characters and BR has put up the first actual IC post.

Revised and refined character:

*Ellis Bertram, the Hireling:*
Human Wizard 1
Age: 24

Fresh from six years at Arcanum College (Go Wolverines!), Ellis has just graduated with his Master of Magic (M.M.) degree.  While in college Ellis was consistently top of his class, and also involved in a number of extra-curricular activites.  Secretary of the Youth Adventurer's Guild; Drum Major in the marching band; President, founder and sole member of the Merlin Appreciation Society; and treasurer of the glee club.  Extreme devotion to his school?  Or just an inability to ever say "no"?

Sadly, in the six years that Ellis has been strenuously avoiding the real world, the economy has tanked.  Jobs are few and far between, and tuition loans are looming ominously on the horizon.  He was on the brink of an act of desparation (moving back in with his parents) when he saw the ad placed in the local paper.

*** WIZARD SOUGHT TO JOIN GROUP OF INTREPID ADVENTURERS ***
We are a group of heroes seeking someone to lend their arcane might to our efforts.  Come, join us on the path of rightousness!  
Apply to Sir Voluminous Enormous, Number 5 Grove Street.

Also sought: one hireling for armor polishing, equipment carrying, cooking and other assorted duties.  
Mechanically inclined, a plus.​
He wasted no time in applying for the position.  But due to a terrible mix-up, he seems to have gotten the wrong job.  He keeps trying to explain the error, but nobody seems to pay any attention.  Normally he'd simply give up on them. . . but money's tight.  And it IS a steady pay-check.  And really, they have to notice sooner or later, right?  . . . Right?  


[sblock=Ellis's deepest darkest secret.  On no account should any of you read this.][sblock=No, really.  I'm serious, this is personal stuff.][sblock=c'mon guys, knock it off!][sblock=I hate you.]Ellis is still a virgin.  Chicks dig adventurers, right?[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 1, 2008)

I posted in the Hive, but as that can sometimes go really quickly, I figured I'd post here as well.  Got room for the Doggy or am I too late?  [You darned Europeans and your crazy 'I'm gonna be awake while the Americans sleep'!]  If you don't let me in, I'm gonna sick the smilies on you!*

*they work for me now.  bwahaha!*


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 1, 2008)

Damn... Froggy beat me to pitching a fourth-wall breaking character...  Looks like I'll have to come up with another idea for how to play my character (since I don't want to try to make this character play off/against the Tiefling stereotype)...  

*Thinks*


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 1, 2008)

Relique du Madde said:


> Damn... Froggy beat me to pitching a fourth-wall breaking character...  Looks like I'll have to come up with another idea for how to play my character (since I don't want to try to make this character play off/against the Tiefling stereotype)...
> 
> *Thinks*



Well, BR put the kibosh on the fourth-wall anyways.  

But you DON'T want to play on your stereotype?!?!  What kind of game do you think this IS!?  

Honestly, you originally pitched him as the ultimate outsider.  I thought that's what you were going for.  Demon angst + Lone Wolf Syndrome + Some REALLY cool hair + a dash of Emo = Awesome.  No?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 1, 2008)

hafrogman said:


> Well, BR put the kibosh on the fourth-wall anyways.
> 
> But you DON'T want to play on your stereotype?!?!  What kind of game do you think this IS!?
> 
> Honestly, you originally pitched him as the ultimate outsider.  I thought that's what you were going for.  Demon angst + Lone Wolf Syndrome + Some REALLY cool hair + a dash of Emo = Awesome.  No?





Actually... that was one idea... the other was that the reason why my character was "an ultimate" outsider was because my character essentially was kick out of Tiefling community X for not Demonic-angsty-gothy-emoish enough.  In other words, my character was eerily happy-going self styled protector of the wild who dresses (and/or acts) like a hippy and ois often conflicted by the need to resorting to violence (especially because the character is a kick ass swordsman) and is often besieged by deep-dark brooding moments of tiefling angst.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey yeah. Just standard 1st level character creation.

Doggy and LT, you're in, but for other Hivers still interested, I gotta cap this here now. It'll go too bum to run for more than 7.


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 2, 2008)

Woohoo!

Hrm, a drow ranger could be interesting...

Just kidding!

Is Swordmage okay, or do you not have that book?


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 2, 2008)

Dog Moon said:


> Woohoo!
> 
> Hrm, a drow ranger could be interesting...
> 
> ...




I don't have it, but if you promise to only cheat a little, I'll let you play it.

But that drow ranger. Would he be like an outcast. Having had to leave his home because he wanted to be good? Hmm, that's very interesting and original idea. I like it... Oh, wait...


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm a trustworthy person, but I can just stick to a normal PH class.  Not like I've playing anything but a Warlord yet [I LOVE this class.  ]


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey, you can go with what you like . Also for everyone, you can also use the few races given in the dragon-articles.


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 2, 2008)

My character, I'm thinking, is going to be a Female Human Cleric of Moradin who is like totally devout to that deity.  She thinks [or perhaps this was true, no one in the group has any proof either way, but highly unlikely] that she was once a powerful Cleric that served all deities simultaneously, a sort of Supreme Religious Emissary, as she calls herself, but when she lost all her power, she chose Moradin to serve for reasons she believe are personal and cannot be shared.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 2, 2008)

So, BR, what are good feat choices for my Warlock?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 2, 2008)

Dog Moon said:


> My character, I'm thinking, is going to be a Female Human Cleric of Moradin




I think I'll shoot for a female character as well.


----------



## WhatGravitas (Oct 2, 2008)

Uh, a bit late here... what class could we need here?

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 2, 2008)

Another defender would be good. As well as pure rogue.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 2, 2008)

Well then. Since you were so eager to start IC banter before the characters are even done, feel free to do so: http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/242197-pie-err-keep-shadowfell.html

Just don't jump in untill you are sure of the consept you're going with.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Oct 2, 2008)

Right - I'll try and put a character together this morning and then leap into the thread!

Hey - it's all good for postcount, yes?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Oct 2, 2008)

Sir Voluminous Enormous, Dragonborn Paladin
Signature quote: "Good for the Good God!"
Level 1, Lawful Good

Str: 16 +3
Con: 14 +2
Dex: 8 -1
Int: 12 +1
Wis: 14 +2
Cha: 16 +3

AC: 19
Fort: 15
Ref: 12
Will: 14
Init: -1
Spd: 5

Hit Points: 29 Bloodied: 14
Healing Surge: 9 Per Day: 12

Basic Attacks:
Longsword: +6, 1d8+4

Attacks:
Breath (minor; encounter):
- Close Blast 5; str+2 vs ref; +5; 1d6+2 (fire)
Holy Strike (standard; at-will):
- +6 vs AC, 1d8+4 (+2 if marked) (radiant)
Bolstering Strike (standard; at-will):
- +6 vs AC, 1d8+4 & gain 2 temp.HP
Radiant Smite (standard; encounter):
- +6 vs AC, 2d8+6 (radiant)
Paladin's Judgement (standard; daily):
- +6 vs AC, 3d8+4 & one ally within 5 can spend healing surge
- miss: one ally within 5 can spend healing surge

Feats: Expanded breath (breath weapon is blast 5 instead of blast three - all the better to SET THINGS ON FIRE!)

Skills:
Passive Insight 12
Passive Perception 12
Endurance 5
Heal 7
History 8
Religion 6

Race and Class Features:
Draconic Heritage
Dragonborn Fury
Dragon Breath
Channel Divinity
Divine Challenge
Lay on Hands

Prayers:
At Will: Holy Strike, Bolstering Strike
Encounter: Radiant Smite
Daily: Paladin's Judgement

Equipment: Plate Armor (50gp), Light Shield (5gp), Longsword (15gp),
Standard Adventurer's Kit (15gp), Holy Symbol (10gp), 50sp.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 2, 2008)

DUDE! That character looks familiar to me...

*ponders heavily*

Just remember to change that Close Blast 3 to Close Blast 5 in the attacks line


----------



## Ginnel (Oct 2, 2008)

Have I ever told you how I've never played a forum post game before  most things I'll probably pick up but heres my first question where do character descriptions/pictures go on the OOC page, or the IC one or do we just create a link to somewhere else with it?

I'll plant my dwarf cleric/warlord whatever I figure it out to be here later on tonight.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 2, 2008)

Just put the pic here and I'll copy it to the first post in the IC . There is usually also a Rogues Gallery thread where character sheets and images are put, but I think I'll just copy them all to the first post in IC once you've got them ready.


----------



## WhatGravitas (Oct 2, 2008)

I present _Thorid Kilkrag, the Dwarven rogue Fix-It Mechanic_, who fixes stuff with a sharpened screwdriver (re-flavoured dagger). Mainly stuff that bothers him, like goblins. As a true dwarf, he's gruff and grumpy. Right now, he's out there, looking for a job, where he can "fix stuff" - though disassembling traps and similar things with a hefty thump of his screwdriver is also part of his abilities.

[sblock=Thorid Kilkrag, the Dwarven Fix-It Mechanic!]Thorid Kilkrag
Male Dwarf Rogue
Level 1, Unaligned

Str: 14 (+2)
Con: 14 (+2)
Dex: 16 (+3)
Int: 13 (+1)
Wis: 13 (+1)
Cha: 10 (+0)

AC: 15
Fort: 12
Ref: 15
Will: 11
Init: +3
Spd: 5

*Hit Points:* 26 *Bloodied:* 13
*Healing Surge:* 6 *Per Day:* 8

*Basic Attacks:*
Dagger: +6 vs. AC (1d4+2)
Shuriken: +6 vs. AC (1d6+3)

*Attacks:*
Deft Strike (dagger, at-will): Move up to 2 squares, +7 vs. AC (1d4+3)
Deft Strike (shuriken, at-will): Move up to 2 squares, +6 vs. AC (1d6+3)
Piercing Strike (dagger, at-will): +7 vs. Ref (1d4+3)
Torturous Strike (dagger, at-will): +7 vs. AC (2d4+5)
Easy Target (dagger, encounter): +7 vs. AC (2d4+3, slowed and CA (save ends both)); miss: half dmg and CA until end of your next turn.
Easy Target (shuriken, daily): +6 vs. AC (2d6+3, slowed and CA (save ends both)); miss: half dmg and CA until end of your next turn.

*Feats: *
Backstabber

*Skills:*
Passive Insight 16
Passive Perception 16
(T) Athletics (Str) +7
(T) Dungeoneering (Wis) +8
Endurance (Con) +4
(T) Insight (Wis) +6
(T) Perception (Wis) +6
(T) Stealth (Dex) +8
(T) Thievery (Dex) +8

*Race and Class Features:*
Cast Iron Stomach (+5 saving throws vs. poison)
Dwarven Resilience (second wind as minor action)
Dwarven Weapon Proficiency
Encumbered Speed
Low-light vision
Stand Your Ground
  ---
First Strike
Rogue Tactics (Brutal Rogue)
Rogue Weapon Talent
Sneak Attack (+2d8+2)

Exploits:
*At Will:* Deft Strike, Piercing Strike
*Encounter:* Torturous Strike
*Daily:* Easy Target

Equipment: Leather armour (25 gp), gagger (1 gp), 5 shuriken (1 gp), standard adventurer’s kit (15 gp), thieves’ tools (20 gp), 38 gp.[/sblock]Thoughts, so far?

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 2, 2008)

Hmm, so we have two dwarves and a wannabe-dwarf? Okay . I'd like for every character to know eachother from the start. Doesn't really matter how. For example LT's dwarf could be the other one's nephew or something...

So you are all present at the tavern table right now .


----------



## WhatGravitas (Oct 2, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> Hmm, so we have two dwarves and a wannabe-dwarf? Okay . I'd like for every character to know eachother from the start. Doesn't really matter how. For example LT's dwarf could be the other one's nephew or something...



Huh... Thorid would make a good retainer for Korz Cragonstone, considering that "Fix-It!" may also involve doing the maintenance (oiling, rewinding, replacing damaged cogs and so on) for his clockwork armour! 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 2, 2008)

Yeah, that works very well too. So Thorid's thieves tools actually consist of tiny oil canister, wrench, winding keys etc


----------



## Ginnel (Oct 2, 2008)

Lord Tirian said:


> Huh... Thorid would make a good retainer for Korz Cragonstone, considering that "Fix-It!" may also involve doing the maintenance (oiling, rewinding, replacing damaged cogs and so on) for his clockwork armour!
> 
> Cheers, LT.




That would be great, I was initially going to ask for a retainer but I thought it'd be a bit cheeky so I asked for shetland pony to carry the stuff instead

The Pony is Bar'ak "Daisy in Dwarvish"
Dark Brown colour with a black mane (think shetland pony in fact http://www.brockvilleshetlands.co.uk/pp/uploads/brockville/Venture_at_Devon_County_2007.jpg)
An oldish sturdy dwarven mining pony about as old the master its carrying cogs, plate sheets, springs and other replacement parts, she's about as selective in hearing and sight as her Master and has lost most of her teeth gifting her a slobbery gummy bite as nips on peoples backpacks robes and clothes in a goat like fashion.

Sounds like Thorid would know all about the workings of the armor, which is probably going to be equivilent of scale and I wouldn't mind it being upgraded to plate sometime through the adventure when I get to spend feats on it 
Korz would show pretty much ignorance over the contraption, although he appreciates it enabling him to get out and about again. The armor itself provides him with a leg from the thigh down (the original has been lost in a past adventure he may well tell sometime) on his left handside and assisted movement and power (this will be included in his str stat) for his arms and other legs as well as the obvious protection. 
I wouldn't mind it having a rod poking out the top of a shoulder to which a lantern will dangle (no more than light around him in a burst 1 and dim light for burst 2) on the right hand side of his face where a non moving glass eye stares vacantly forward.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks!

Well, given that you'd gone to all the trouble of putting up a Dragonborn Paladin, it seemed churlish not to use him!

Of course, as he levels up he'll change from whatever you thought of him at the start. Plus, once I've looked at the PHB I might request a swap of powers, if that's OK.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 2, 2008)

I too was thinking that it will prolly be equavalent to scale. And it's a great way of explaining how an extremely old dwarf can still have normal stats. Even if it has no mechanical basis you can easily say that his physical stats are really much lower but the armor makes up for it.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 2, 2008)

Tallarn said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Well, given that you'd gone to all the trouble of putting up a Dragonborn Paladin, it seemed churlish not to use him!
> 
> Of course, as he levels up he'll change from whatever you thought of him at the start. Plus, once I've looked at the PHB I might request a swap of powers, if that's OK.




Yeah, sure. And no problem with you snatching it. It's the first 4e character I did for myself. I tried to build something balanced that could hold his own in a tough spot. But I really need to remember to remove the Weapon Focus benefits from the sheet in the IC thread . I see you forgot...


----------



## WhatGravitas (Oct 2, 2008)

Ginnel said:


> Sounds like Thorid would know all about the workings of the armor, which is probably going to be equivilent of scale and I wouldn't mind it being upgraded to plate sometime through the adventure when I get to spend feats on it



Sounds great... lot of stuff to complain about!  

"I've just repaired this!" 
"Not that this again!" 
"Be careful with this!"

Everything mumbled of course, because he knows better than to offend a superior! 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Oct 2, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, sure. And no problem with you snatching it. It's the first 4e character I did for myself. I tried to build something balanced that could hold his own in a tough spot. But I really need to remember to remove the Weapon Focus benefits from the sheet in the IC thread . I see you forgot...




Dammit. That's what comes of copy/paste when you're not concentrating. Thanks for catching it.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 2, 2008)

*Reveille!*
The first question is, do you want to play the woodlands eco-elf ala Tolkien Mirkwood Elves, or the crystal cities arcane masters elf ala Tolkien Rivendell Elves (who are in 4e now called Eladrin)?


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 2, 2008)

My character, for your copy-pasta.[Sblock=Ellis]Ellis Bertram
Male Human Wizard
Level 1, Good

Str: 10 +0
Con: 13 +1
Dex: 10 +0
Int: 20 +5
Wis: 13 +1
Cha: 8 -1

AC: 16
Fort: 12
Ref: 16
Will: 14
Init: +0
Spd: 6

Hit Points: 23 Bloodied: 11
Healing Surge: 5 Per Day: 7

Basic Attacks:
Staff: +0, 1d6
Magic Missile: +5 vs. Reflex, 2d4+5

Attacks:
*Magic Missile (standard; at-will):*
- +5 vs Reflex, 2d4+5 (arcane, force, implement)
- Ranged 20
*Ray of Frost (standard; at-will):*
- +5 vs Fortitude, 1d6+5 & slowed 1 turn (arcane, cold, implement)
- Ranged 10
*Thunderwave (standard; at-will):*
- +5 vs Fortitude, 1d6+5 & push 1 square (arcane, implement, thunder)
- Close Blast 3
*Ray of Enfeeblement (standard; encounter):*
- +5 vs Fortitude, 1d10+5 & weakened 1 turn (arcane, implement, necrotic)
- Ranged 10
*Flaming Sphere (standard; daily):*
- +5 vs Reflex, 2d6+5 (arcane, conjuration, fire, implement)
- Any creature that starts its turn adjacent to the sphere takes 1d4+5 dmg
- Sustain minor
- Move action: move sphere 6 squares
- Standard action: attack with sphere
*Sleep (standard; daily):*
- +5 vs Will, Slowed [save ends] (arcane, implement, sleep)
- If the first save is failed, target becomes unconcious [save ends]
- miss: target is slowed [save ends]

Feats:
Linguist [1st]
Linguist [Human]

Skills:
Passive Insight 11
Passive Perception 11
Arcana +10
Dungeoneering +6
History +10
Nature +6
Religion +10

Languages:
Common
Draconic
Dwarven
Elven
Giant
Goblin
Primordial
Supernal

Race and Class Features:
Bonus At-Will Power
Bonus Feat
Bonus Skill
Human Defense Bonuses
Arcane Implement Mastery (Staff of Defense)
Cantrips (ghost sound, light, mage hand, prestidigitation)
Spellbook

Spells:
At Will: Magic Missle, Ray of Frost, Thunderwave
Encounter: Ray of Enfeeblement
Daily: Sleep* OR Flaming Sphere
_*currently prepared_

Rituals:
Brew Potion
Make Whole
Secret Page

Equipment: Cloth Armor (1gp), Staff (5gp), Adventurer’s Kit (15gp) 79gp.[/sblock][Sblock=Background
Fresh from six years at Arcanum College (Go Wolverines!), Ellis has just graduated with his Master of Magic (M.M.) degree.  While in college Ellis was consistently top of his class, and also involved in a number of extra-curricular activites.  Secretary of the Youth Adventurer's Guild; Drum Major in the marching band; President, founder and sole member of the Merlin Appreciation Society; and treasurer of the glee club.  Extreme devotion to his school?  Or just an inability to ever say "no"?

Sadly, in the six years that Ellis has been strenuously avoiding the real world, the economy has tanked.  Jobs are few and far between, and tuition loans are looming ominously on the horizon.  He was on the brink of an act of desparation (moving back in with his parents) when he saw the ad placed in the local paper.

*** WIZARD SOUGHT TO JOIN GROUP OF INTREPID ADVENTURERS ***
We are a group of heroes seeking someone to lend their arcane might to our efforts.  Come, join us on the path of rightousness!  
Apply to Sir Voluminous Enormous, Number 5 Grove Street.

Also sought: one hireling for armor polishing, equipment carrying, cooking and other assorted duties.  
Mechanically inclined, a plus.​
He wasted no time in applying for the position.  But due to a terrible mix-up, he seems to have gotten the wrong job.  He keeps trying to explain the error, but nobody seems to pay any attention.  Normally he'd simply give up on them. . . but money's tight.  And it IS a steady pay-check.  And really, they have to notice sooner or later, right?  . . . Right?  


[sblock=Ellis's deepest darkest secret.  On no account should any of you read this.][sblock=No, really.  I'm serious, this is personal stuff.][sblock=c'mon guys, knock it off!][sblock=I hate you.]Ellis is still a virgin.  Chicks dig adventurers, right?[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/QUOTE][/sblock]


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 2, 2008)

We Dwarves will be like family!


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 2, 2008)

Blackrat, I have a question.  If I want to own a non-existant piece of equiptment that was standard adventuring gear in previous editions and existed for the benifit of one class, what do I do?

In other words, What "Hippie" doesn't know own a musical instrument (even if they don't know how to play it)?


----------



## Ginnel (Oct 2, 2008)

Korz Cragstone
Male Dwarf Inquisitor (warlord)
Level 1, Unaligned

Str: 18 +4
Con: 13 +1
Dex: 8 -1
Int: 10 0
Wis: 12 +1
Cha: 14 +2

AC: 18 (17 without light shield)
Fort: 15
Ref: 11 (10 without light shield)
Will: 13
Init: -1
Spd: 5

Hit Points: 25 Bloodied: 12
Healing Surge: 6 Per Day: 8

Basic Attack:
Warhammer: +6, 1d10+4

Attacks:
*Furious Smash* (standard; at-will):
- +6 vs Fort, 4 damage and a chosen ally adjacent to you or the target gets +2 _*power*_ (= cha bonus) to attack roll and damage Vs target till the end of that characters next turn
*Wolf pack tactics* (standard; at-will):
chosen ally adjacent to you or target may shift 1 square as a free action then
- +6 vs AC, 1d10+4
*Hammer and Anvil* (standard; encounter):
- +6 vs Ref, 1d10+4
*Bastion of Defence* (standard; daily):
- +6 vs AC, 3D10+4 & allies within 5 squares of you gain +1 _*power*_ bonus to all defences until end of the encounter
Effect: allies within 5 squares of you gain 7 temporary hit points (= 5 + cha bonus)
Feats: Armor Proficiency (Scale)

Skills:
Passive Insight 11
Passive Perception 11

(Trained)
Intimidate 7
Heal 6
History 5
Diplomacy 7

(Racial)
Dungeoneering 3
Endurance 3


Race and Class Features:
*Dwarven Reslience*:Use Second wind as a minor action
*Cast Iron Stomach:* +5 *racial *bonus to saving throws against poison.
*Encumbered Speed*: You move at normal speed even when it would normally be reduced by armor of heavy load.
*Stand Your Ground*: when you are forced to move move 1 less square. when going prone make immediate saving throw to avoid going prone.

*Combat Leader*: You and each ally within 10 squares gains a +2 *power* bonus to initiative
*Inspiring Presence*: when allies spend an action point they heal 2 hit points (1/2 level plus charisma mod)
*Inspriring Word: *(minor; 2xencounter):
- one ally in close burst 5. Effect target can spend a healing surge amd regain an additional 1d6 hit points

Exploits:
At Will: Furious Smash, Wolf Pack Tactics
Encounter: Hammer and Anvil
Daily: Bastion of Defence

Equipment: Scale Armor 45lb (45gp), Light Shield 6lb (5gp), Warhammer [1D10 versatile +2 proficiency] 5lb (15gp),
Standard Adventurer's Kit 33lbs(15gp), Lantern 2lb (7gp), oil x10 [from errata]10lb (10sp) 20sp pocket change.
101lb of equipment total carrying capacity of 180lbs

1 pony Bar'ak (daisy) to carry misc replacement bits for clockwork armor.

[sblock=description]
A senile ancient dwarf with He has a black none moving glass eye occupying the right socket and a pale blue beady eye functioning eye in his left socket, a large nose pokes over a mass of white hair coming out of the lower part of his face that totally covers his mouth, braided in heavy metal clasps in several places. 
4ft 6 in height his relatively fragile body (for a dwarf) is encased in a whirring-ticking-clunking set of bronzey/brown coloured clockwork/mechanised armor that provides him with a physical drive to match his fervor. 
The left leg is replaced by a fully mechanical limb with ends in a flattend base with four metallic pads branching off for stability which themselves have a limited degree of movement.
[/sblock]


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 2, 2008)

Relique du Madde said:


> If I want to own a non-existant piece of equiptment that was standard adventuring gear in previous editions



See, I was thinking of a totally different piece of equipment up until the end of your post.

Suffice to say, if anyone decides to run the Humorous Hive Mutants and Masterminds campaign, I shall be playing the freakishly tall Stanislaw Syrzkowzki; the ten-foot Pole.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 2, 2008)

hafrogman said:


> See, I was thinking of a totally different piece of equipment up until the end of your post.
> 
> Suffice to say, if anyone decides to run the Humorous Hive Mutants and Masterminds campaign, I shall be playing the freakishly tall Stanislaw Syrzkowzki; the ten-foot Pole.




Don't give me ideas for when  Manga and Mecha comes out..


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 3, 2008)

[sblock="Presenting: Jasper Dream"]
“Jasper Dream” aka Dietre Siegfried Kohler Feistivos III
Male Tiefling (Ranger) 
Level 1 Hippie (Good)

Str: 15 +2
Con: 12 +1
Dex: 15 +2
Int: 10 +0
Wis: 14 +2
Cha: 13 +1

AC:  13
Fort: 13
Ref: 13
Will: 12 
Init: +2
Spd: 6

Hit Points: 29 Bloodied: 14
Healing Surge: 7 Per Day: 7

Basic Attacks:
Longsword (main): +6, 1d8+2 (1d8+3 when using two weapons)
Longsword (off hand): +6, 1d8+2

Attacks:
*Double the Pleasure* (standard; at-will):
- REQUIRED: Wielding 2 melee weapons or a ranged weapon.
- Strength vs AC (melee; main and off-hand) or Dexterity vs. AC (ranged)
- 2 attacks: 1[W] damage per attack.

*Hit and Run* (standard; at-will):
- Strength vs AC
- Hit: 1[W] + Strength mod damage
- Leaving first square adjacent to target doe not provoke OA

*Harshed Mellow* (minor; encounter):
- +1 to attack a target that hit JD 
- Successful attack deals extra damage equal to CHR Mod 

*Frenzied Love In *(standard; encounter):
-  REQUIRED: Wielding 2 melee weapons.
- Close burst 1, Strength vs AC
- Hit: 1[W] + STR mod damage

*Love Bite * (standard; daily):
- Strength vs. AC (melee) or Dexterity vs. AC.
- Hit: 2[W] + STR Mod or 2[w] + DEX mod damage. Slowed. 5 damage (ongoing) [save ends]
- Miss: ½ Damage. No ongoing damage. Slowed [until end of next turn]


Feats: 
Toughness, Two-weapon Fighting

Skills:
Passive Insight 10
Passive Perception 10 

(Trained)
Acrobatics +7
Athletics +7 
Healing +7 
Nature +7
Stealth +9
(Racial) 
Bluff +3

Languages:
Common, Elven

Race and Class Features:
*Bloodhunt: *+1 attack bloodied foes.
*Fire Resistance: *5 + (1/2 Level)
*Harshed Mellow (Infernal Wrath):* Enc. Power
*Hunter’s Quarry:* +1d6 extra damage to nearest enemy (minor action, once per round)
*Prime Shot:* +1 range attack if no allies closer to target then JD.
*Two-Blade Fighting Style:* Wield one-handed weapon as off-hand weapon


Exploits
At Will: Hit and Run, Double the Pleasure (Twin Strike) 
Encounter: Frenzied Love In (Dire Wolverine Strike)
Daily: Love Bite (Hunter’s Bear Trap)

Equipment: 
Adventure's Kit (15pg), Clothing (Free), Leather Armor (25gp), Longswordx2 (30gp), Lute (25gp), 5gp.

[/sblock]

[sblock="Description"]
Height: 6'2"
weight: 160lb. 
Complexion: Pale
Eyes: Red
Hair: Dark Brown, long and matted.
Tail: Long slender.
Likes:  Peace, Love, Music, Nature.
Dislikes: Having his mellow harshed. "The Magistrate."

[/sblock]


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 3, 2008)

Guess I'll make my character.

Brigitte  Human Cleric.  That's all I got so far. 


Okay, I really do have more, but I'm not QUITE finished yet.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 3, 2008)

Relique du Madde said:


> Blackrat, I have a question.  If I want to own a non-existant piece of equiptment that was standard adventuring gear in previous editions and existed for the benifit of one class, what do I do?
> 
> In other words, What "Hippie" doesn't know own a musical instrument (even if they don't know how to play it)?



Yeah, that's quite ok. A bad player always fiddling the tuning tabs on his guit... eh... lute? Yeah, I think I've known a few guys like that myself.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 3, 2008)

Just FYI, I'm not going to post an update to the actual IC thread until the characters are done, so until then it's all a playground for you to wreck the tavern...

Just don't wreck the tavern !


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 3, 2008)

Oi.. the one thing I hate about starting a new pbp is trying to pin down how the character is going to act/talk.  It's hard to tell if he's currently coming off as being naive or stupid or both (and which would be funnier).


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 3, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> *Reveille!*
> The first question is, do you want to play the woodlands eco-elf ala Tolkien Mirkwood Elves, or the crystal cities arcane masters elf ala Tolkien Rivendell Elves (who are in 4e now called Eladrin)?




Actually I am not sure. I had an awesome idea. 

We're gonna have to talk it over via email or IM. Do you use AIM?


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 3, 2008)

Reveille said:


> Actually I am not sure. I had an awesome idea.
> 
> We're gonna have to talk it over via email or IM. Do you use AIM?




Send me mail. At home I'd have messenger but not here.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 3, 2008)

So BR, what do you think about my Arcane Intiate Idea? Or do you think Wintertouched would be more appropriate?


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 3, 2008)

Reveille said:


> So BR, what do you think about my Arcane Intiate Idea? Or do you think Wintertouched would be more appropriate?




I'll need to get back on this when I'm at home with the books


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 3, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> Just don't wreck the tavern !



Geez, first page of IC, and all ready I'm regretting preparing Sleep instead of Flaming Sphere.  

_Hold tight wait till the partys over
Hold tight were in for nasty weather
There has got to be a way
Burning down the house_


----------



## Ginnel (Oct 3, 2008)

Hehe *sings burning down the house*

I think we maybe on the express train to puns-ville *potters off back to state Bake's seven's  case*


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 3, 2008)

*Rev!*


Reveille said:


> So BR, what do you think about my Arcane Intiate Idea? Or do you think Wintertouched would be more appropriate?




I have to say that both of these are actually quite weak options. You can go with them ofcourse but they don't feel very useful. I'll try to compose a list of feats I'd suggest for you.

But for now, time to choose skills. You may choose 4 of the following list as your trained skills: Arcana, Bluff, History, Insight, Intimidate, Religion, Streetwise, Thievery.

Additionally, because of your race, you can choose 1 more trained skill from all skills:
Acrobatics, Arcana, Athletics, Bluff, Diplomacy, Dungeoneering, Endurance, Heal, History, Insight, Intimidate, Nature, Perception, Religion, Stealth, Streetwise, Thievery


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 3, 2008)

Ginnel said:


> Hehe *sings burning down the house*
> 
> I think we maybe on the express train to puns-ville *potters off back to state Bake's seven's  case*




Heh heh...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 3, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> But for now, time to choose skills. You may choose 4 of the following list as your trained skills: Arcana, Bluff, History, Insight, Intimidate, Religion, Streetwise, Thievery.



Arcana, Insight, Intimidate, Thievery




Blackrat said:


> Additionally, because of your race, you can choose 1 more trained skill from all skills:
> Acrobatics, Arcana, Athletics, Bluff, Diplomacy, Dungeoneering, Endurance, Heal, History, Insight, Intimidate, Nature, Perception, Religion, Stealth, Streetwise, Thievery



Endurance


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 3, 2008)

Hmm...  I realized that Jasper personality make him seem like he's a half-elf instead of a then a teifling...  It's like mentally the more he opens his mouth the more his tail and horns shrink and his ears grow.

Would it be possible to retcon his race?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 4, 2008)

[sblock=Presenting: Midnight Star]
	
	



```
"Midnight Star" aka Raesh Talghul [RAE-zh TAL-gull]
Female Eladrin (Warlock)
Level 1 Torturer Extraodinaire (Neutral)

----------------------------------------------------
| STR: XX (+XX)  |  AC:   XX  |  HP                |
| DEX: XX (+XX)  |  Fort: XX  |  Total             |
| CON: XX (+XX)  |  Ref:  XX  |  Bloodied          |
| INT: XX (+XX)  |  Will: XX  |                    |
| WIS: XX (+XX)  |  Init: XX  |  Healing Surge  XX |
| CHA: XX (+XX)  |  Spd:  XX  |  Per Day        XX |
----------------------------------------------------

              Hit
[B][U]ATTACKS[/U][/B]      Bonus   Damage   Critical
xxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxx

[B][U]FEATS[/U][/B]

[B][U]SKILLS[/U][/B]
Acrobatics
Arcana
Athletics
Bluff
Diplomacy
Dungeoneering
Endurance
Heal
History
Insight
Intimidate
Nature
Perception
Religion
Stealth
Streetwise
Thievery

[B][U]LANGUAGES[/U][/B]
Common, Celestial, Elven

[B][U]RACE & CLASS FEATURES[/U][/B]

[B][U]EXPLOITS[/U][/B]

[B][U]EQUIPMENT[/U][/B]
Adventurer's Kit (15 gp)
```
[/sblock][sblock=Description]*Height:* 5' 11"
*weight:* 200 lbs. 
*Complexion:* Very dark
*Eyes:* Silver
*Hair:* White, long and flowing; waist length.
*Likes:* Pain, Sex, Torture, Being alone with her thoughts.
*Dislikes:* Equality, Love, Peace, Wannabe Heroes[/sblock]


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 4, 2008)

It's not particularly well-formatted or the powers statted out, but I just wanted to post my character so if you wanted to suddenly start a battle or something, I'd be ready.  Definitely going to add description and stuff soon.  


[Sblock=Brigitte]
Human Cleric
str 14
dex 8
con 11
int 10
wis 18
cha 15

HP: 23
Init +3
Speed: 5

Healing Surges: 7

	Base	Class	Race	Ability	Armor	Misc	Total
AC	10	0	0	0	6		16
Fort	10	0	1	2	0		13
Ref	10	0	1	0	0		11
Will	10	2	1	4	0		17

Skills:		Prof	Ability	Total
Diplomacy	5	2	7
History		5	0	5
Insight		5	4	9
Religion	5	0	5

Languages: Common, Dwarf

Powers:
Class Features: Channel Divinity: Divine Fortune, Channel Divinity: Turn Undead, Healing Word

1st Level At Will: Lance of Faith, Righteous Brand, Sacred Flame

1st Level Encounter: Divine Glow

1st Level Daily: Beacon of Hope

Feats: Improved Init, Weapon Proficiency [Throwing Hammer]

Attack: 
Throwing Hammer: +4 1d6+2  5/10


Equipment:
Chainmail [40gp]
Throwing Hammer [w/ holy symbol] x2 [10gp]
50gp spending money[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 4, 2008)

Ok, I figured something out.  Jasper is a 1/2 Elf  1/2 Teifling which makes him 100% teifling since the PhB saids  that the product of tiefling mating always results in a teifling.   

 Jasper's mom was the half-elf and his father, was a random adventurer which seduced her (who had a magic item that made him look elven).


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 6, 2008)

Oh bummer. I was supposed to do Rev's character in the weekend, but I got dragged to other activities... Well I'll do it ASAP so we can get to the first encounter.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 6, 2008)

I know I said I wouldn't post before the characters were done... And technically we're waiting for me now anyways... but a good brawl was too good idea to pass by. Go T... Kick that Viking's ass, there's only five of them in the next table. And the rest of patrons...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Oct 6, 2008)

Quick question - I can't remember how to do text in different colours! Help?


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 6, 2008)

Screen capture. Select the text, press the formatting button pointed in the pic, and select the color you want.


----------



## Ginnel (Oct 6, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> Screen capture. Select the text, press the formatting button pointed in the pic, and select the color you want.



 You have a Panda on your toolbar! how cute


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 6, 2008)

Ginnel said:


> You have a Panda on your toolbar! how cute




It's an antivirus program I think . Work 'puter you see, so I don't fully know what's what


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Oct 6, 2008)

I don't have those options when I click "New Reply"! Erk.

Let's try an experiment Does this come out red?


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 6, 2008)

Well then there's also the [color] tag which you propably figured out.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Oct 6, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> Well then there's also the [color] tag which you propably figured out.




I can haz colors, now.

Thanks for the help, though!


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 6, 2008)

Tallarn said:


> I can haz colors, now.
> 
> Thanks for the help, though!




Yes you can. And if you know the hex-codes of web-colors you can put in them instead of the color names. That way you have quite a lot more options than the standard 

For example you can get Pink with FF1493


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 9, 2008)

Bump for Blackrat.

_Wink, Wink, Nudge, Nudge_.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Oct 9, 2008)

this game is full of Win, best RP thread since the Koboldquest with its 2-headed kobold and (possibly) magic cow. 

It sucks that your not taking alts.
"bonk. bonk. bonk."   *snort*


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 10, 2008)

Evilhalfling said:


> this game is full of Win, best RP thread since the Koboldquest with its 2-headed kobold and (possibly) magic cow.



Lies.

Halflingquest was better than Koboldquest.  You should know, you were there.  You attacked the paladin with sneak-attacking bacon!  What magic cow could be better than breakfast meat weaponry?


----------



## Evilhalfling (Oct 11, 2008)

hafrogman said:


> Halflingquest was better than Koboldquest.  You should know, you were there.  You attacked the paladin with sneak-attacking bacon!  What magic cow could be better than breakfast meat weaponry?




Okay Halflingquest was my fav. game to play in, but I never just read through it... hmm. *wandering off follow sig links*


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey, Rev. I've got your character almost done, but still the matter of Feat.

Now although I said the wintertouched would be nearly useless, I'd suggest either Astral Fire or Dark Fury. They are basically the same feat but the first gives the bonus to Fire & Radiant damage and the latter to Psychic & Necrotic. The star-pact powers are pretty much laden with radiant and psychic damage.

Then the basic feats like improved initiative are good choises too.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 13, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> Now although I said the wintertouched would be nearly useless, I'd suggest either Astral Fire or Dark Fury. They are basically the same feat but the first gives the bonus to Fire & Radiant damage and the latter to Psychic & Necrotic. The star-pact powers are pretty much laden with radiant and psychic damage.
> 
> Then the basic feats like improved initiative are good choises too.




+1 damage doesn't seem to make a whole lot of difference though. I think it would be more wothwhile to be able to be able to strike first; Improved Init.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Oct 13, 2008)

Reveille said:


> +1 damage doesn't seem to make a whole lot of difference though. I think it would be more wothwhile to be able to be able to strike first; Improved Init.




Probably a good choice, in all honesty. I often think that winning initiative is under-rated.

Still, I like to play tanks so it's rare that I do get to go first!


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 13, 2008)

Well then, I'll present you, Midnight Star:
[sblock]Midnight Star
Female Eladrin Warlock (Star Pact)
Level 1, Unaligned

Str:  8 -1
Con: 14 +2
Dex: 14 +2
Int: 16 +3
Wis: 11 +0
Cha: 16 +3

AC: 13
Fort: 12
Ref: 14
Will: 15 (20/Charms)
Init: +6
Spd: 6

Hit Points: 26 Bloodied: 13
Healing Surge: 6 Per Day: 8

Basic Attacks:
Blast +3 vs. AC, 1d10+3, R:10
Longsword +2 vs. AC, 1d8-1

Feats:
Improved Initiative,

Skills:
Passive Insight: 15
Passive Perception: 10
Arcana 8
Endurance 7
Insight 5
Intimidate 8
Thievery 7

Race and Class Features:
Low-light Vision
Eladrin Education
Eladrin Weapon Proficiency
Eladrin Will
Fey Origin
Trance
Fey Step
Eldritch Blast
Star Pact/Fate of the Void
Prime Shot
Shadow Walk
Warlock's Curse

Spells:
Eldritch Blast (At Will)
Dire Radiance (At Will)
- +2 vs. Fort, 1d6+2 (radiant) (+1d6+2 if the target moves closer to you)
Dreadfull Word (Encounter)
- +3 vs. Will, 2d8+3 (psychic) & -4 to Will until the end of your next turn.
Dread Star (Daily)
- +3 vs. Will, 3d6+3 (radiant) & immobilized until the end of your next turn.
- Miss, -2 To Will (Save ends)

Equipment: Leather Armor (25), Longsword (15), Adventurer's Kit (15), 45gp.[/sblock]
If there's anything you'd like to know Rev, please ask. And things can still be changed if you want. For example, I don't know wether or not you imagined her swinging a longsword, but because it's the race's favourite weapon, I gave her one. If you want to use something else, it's okay.


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 13, 2008)

I remember telling someone that Improved Init is a lot more needed in 4e than 3e since so many of the monsters have a very high Init.  The only way to avoid going last is to make sure you have a decent [or compared to 3e, very high] Initiative.

In 3e, +4 or +5 wasn't bad.  In 4e, most of the monsters I've seen even at level 1 have +6 Init, and it just goes up from there.  My group is level 4 and continuously encounters creatures of similar level whose Inits are about +9.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 13, 2008)

Evilhalfling said:


> this game is full of Win, best RP thread since the Koboldquest with its 2-headed kobold and (possibly) magic cow.
> 
> It sucks that your not taking alts.
> "bonk. bonk. bonk."   *snort*




Thank you E-H. Stay tuned for the next episode of THHKotS with even more sillyness... Including a Panda!

Now everyone's waiting what is going to happen with the panda...

I'm not going to tell you


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 13, 2008)

You don't mind if I don't use the basic Nentir Vale map, do you? Good. It's not that I don't like it, it's actually good and I was planning on using it, but I decided that your route should go by coastline at one point.

EDIT: On another thought. LT! May I use that PoL map you posted to Art Gallery and flip to mirror image?


----------



## Ginnel (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey you're the head honcho Blackrat anything goes, just be prepared for us to insert our own impressions of the world, ah crap I didn't reafirm the fact we were going to be called Bake's Seven, ah well I'll just wait for the opportune moment.

Panda Panda Panda!


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 13, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> Now everyone's waiting what is going to happen with the panda...





Blackrat said:


> I decided that your route should go by coastline at one point.



Sea-faring Panda People Pirates riding Dire Panda/Crab Hybrids?

You heard it here first, folks.


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey, we didn't all agree to Baker's Seven!  Moradin's Hammer for the win!


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 13, 2008)

Dog Moon said:


> Hey, we didn't all agree to Baker's Seven!  Moradin's Hammer for the win!



I think we need to bend the 4th wall for a moment and find some semi-plausible reason to call ourselves The Hivemind, or something vaguely similar.

One Mind, No Purpose.

Sounds like a damn good Hive mantra honestly.  Maybe the name of the next thread?

But it's also a nice description for the group.  (Ellis is the one mind, of course.   )


----------



## Ginnel (Oct 13, 2008)

Hmmm if it does get called that though I can't quite figure out how it would, I'm sure Korz would pronounce it The High Mine


----------



## WhatGravitas (Oct 13, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> EDIT: On another thought. LT! May I use that PoL map you posted to Art Gallery and flip to mirror image?



Of course, that's why I posted that stuff! 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 14, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> If there's anything you'd like to know Rev, please ask. And things can still be changed if you want. For example, I don't know wether or not you imagined her swinging a longsword, but because it's the race's favourite weapon, I gave her one. If you want to use something else, it's okay.




I'm curious if there is an implement that would allow her to better use her arcane talents. I don't see midnight as the melee type, more of a ranged cobatant. If there is no implement, then some kind of weapon that causes a lot of pain but not much damage; the longer she can torture her victims the happier she is.

Also, I'm a little cofused on Dreadful Word; +3 Will, -1 Will? Does this mean she gets a +3 and the target gets a -1?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 14, 2008)

Reveille said:


> I'm curious if there is an implement that would allow her to better use her arcane talents. I don't see midnight as the melee type, more of a ranged cobatant. If there is no implement, then some kind of weapon that causes a lot of pain but not much damage; the longer she can torture her victims the happier she is.
> 
> Also, I'm a little cofused on Dreadful Word; +3 Will, -1 Will? Does this mean she gets a +3 and the target gets a -1?




Rods and Wands...  however, I doubt non enchanted/magical ones give a bonus.

The target gets -1 to will defense until the end of your turn.  BUT since you are a Star Pact Warlock they get a penalty to will defense equal to 1 + your Intelligence mod.    The +3 is your "attack bonus" with that power (based on Charisma).


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 14, 2008)

Relique du Madde said:


> BUT since you are a Star Pact Warlock they get a penalty to will defense equal to 1 + your Intelligence mod.




So, shouldn't it be -4 then?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 14, 2008)

Yeah.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 14, 2008)

Reveille said:


> So, shouldn't it be -4 then?




Yes it should. My mistake. And for implements, yeah, rods and wands, but you don't get effective ones yet. Also warlocks have a special implement called pact-blade which is a dagger, so it can be used as a melee weapon too. But it's too expencive to get yet.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 14, 2008)

Lord Tirian said:


> Of course, that's why I posted that stuff!
> 
> Cheers, LT.




Cool, thanks.

For everyone, I'm going to go with sort of analogy to real world here, so in the north lives viking type, big barbarians. In the east is sort of "chinese empire" and further away a land of samurai & ninja... etc.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 14, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> Cool, thanks.
> 
> For everyone, I'm going to go with sort of analogy to real world here, so in the north lives viking type, big barbarians. In the east is sort of "chinese empire" and further away a land of samurai & ninja... etc.




Eh, okay.

I guess my character would be more European or British then.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 14, 2008)

Reveille said:


> Eh, okay.
> 
> I guess my character would be more European or British then.



Ah, don't worry about racial analogies though. But yeah, I could definetly imagine your basic Eladrin speaking in british accent


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 14, 2008)

My character is just crazy.    She can talk however she wants to, and she will.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 14, 2008)

Dog Moon said:


> My character is just crazy.    She can talk however she wants to, and she will.




Yeah, but she's a fallen saint afterall... Or might be... Or maybe not... But could be... Or is she... So she is from everywhere and nowhere at the same time and speaks her own accent


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Oct 14, 2008)

Panda? Oh my word...


----------



## Ginnel (Oct 14, 2008)

Heh No worries Blackrat I was thinking of doing something similar but I thought that would be too much narrative control for a player.

Was gonna be something along the lines of

Korz is sat at a table the following morning tucking in to a variety of fried meats at one of the taverns sturdy tables as other members of "insert name here" filtered into the taverns main area


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 14, 2008)

I added a map to the first post in IC. Thanks to LT for providing the original, which I mirrored, cropped and added in text.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Oct 15, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> I added a map to the first post in IC. Thanks to LT for providing the original, which I mirrored, cropped and added in text.




Very nice map! Hopefully over time we'll add in a few more names to a few more places.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 15, 2008)

Tallarn said:


> Very nice map! Hopefully over time we'll add in a few more names to a few more places.




Maybe. And it might even be expanded. That's actually something like 1/8 of the original map.


----------



## Ginnel (Oct 15, 2008)

reference the IC post

Hey Relique, Bridgette ain't with us yet


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 15, 2008)

Ginnel said:


> reference the IC post
> 
> Hey Relique, Bridgette ain't with us yet




Yes she is... Somehow... She caught up with all of you.


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 15, 2008)

Ginnel said:


> reference the IC post
> 
> Hey Relique, Bridgette ain't with us yet




Yeah I am.  What're you talking about?  She's speedy!  "Arriba arriba!"


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 15, 2008)

He's a ranger (they have sharp eyes), and he was near in the rear of the group.  He was watching her run up to them (via Bay-watch-vision).


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 15, 2008)

Lord Tirian said:


> This said, Thorid starts to hum and thinks about a text... and then intones:
> 
> "Gold, gold, gold, gold..."





 And here I thought he'd go:

"We dig, dig, dig, dig, dig, dig, dig,
In our mine the whole day through!"
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZC541psEO8A&feature=related]YouTube - Snow White - Heigh Ho (English)[/ame]


----------



## WhatGravitas (Oct 15, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> And here I thought he'd go:
> 
> "We dig, dig, dig, dig, dig, dig, dig,
> In our mine the whole day through!"



Hehe... I thought of that first... but then, a Pratchett-esque mood struck me! 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 15, 2008)

So which one of those dwarves is Korz a decendant of?  I say Grumpy.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 15, 2008)

For entertainment purposes. The same in Finnish:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwDfRMkIMyA]YouTube - Snow White - Heigh Ho (Finnish)[/ame]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 15, 2008)

That Finnish version seems less forced then the english original.


----------



## Ginnel (Oct 16, 2008)

Relique du Madde said:


> So which one of those dwarves is Korz a decendant of? I say Grumpy.



 Oh yes with a bit of Senile and zealot thrown in (they were cut from the original) just need a more white hair covering the under the nose area and over the mouth


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 16, 2008)

Relique du Madde said:


> He's a ranger (they have sharp eyes), and he was near in the rear of the group.  He was watching her run up to them (via Bay-watch-vision).




I don't think women bounce QUITE as well when wearing Chainmail and NO, it's NOT just a chainmail bikini!


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 16, 2008)

Dog Moon said:


> I don't think women bounce QUITE as well when wearing Chainmail and NO, it's NOT just a chainmail bikini!




Wait, you mean women wear other types of chainmail besides chainmail halter tops and chainmail bikinis?!?!?

DAMN YOU RENFAIRE AND YOUR INACCURATE PORTRAYAL OF FEMALE ARMOR!!


No wait, I take it back, the inaccurate portrayal of female armor is a good thing.


----------



## Ginnel (Oct 29, 2008)

Panda!!!!!

Unfortunately Korz is totally unfazed by it and mostly unintrested unless it does something unusual.

Quick question though are Pandas or even bears a known type of animal? are anthropamorphic representations of animals common and is there any relation between the two? (the animal form and the human form that is) 

oh also lycanthopy is it to do with that so this is a failed attempt at a Were-panda?


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 29, 2008)

Big hard questions. Bears are usual creatures. Anthropomorphic creatures less so. Werewolves are well known but the more exotic variants are such a curiosity that most people don't know of them. But this is not a were-bear . It is more of an anthropomorphic panda. They are pretty much unknown in these parts of the world but they are quite common in the Eastern Lands... That is the equavalent of China and Japan in the PoL "World"


----------



## Ginnel (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey if it was orcs or goblins or Centaurs I'd have more of an idea of how to react, but Human-panda creatures are not in my generic
 knowledge of fantasy  (though they're cute and fuzzy so more likely than not good)

Hence the barrage of chocolate fuelled awkward questions


----------



## Relique du Madde (Nov 4, 2008)

I think I know what Jasper is going to be doing when he levels...



Danceofmasks said:


> I reckon the bard is made of awesome ...
> My favourite feature is the song of rest .. get on yer deckchairs and the tiefling hippy breaks out the guitar ..
> 
> That's just ... epic win.



_
"Isn't it ironic....  Don't you think?"_
    -Some chick who sang about misfortune and thought she was singing about irony.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 4, 2008)

Well now. The plot thickens. Is the panda an overly polite highwayman? Where did that ladybug go? What's that thing Sir Voluminous stepped on? The answer to these and more in the next episode of THHKotS... Well maybe not all of those questions...


----------



## Ginnel (Nov 4, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> Well now. The plot thickens. Is the panda an overly polite highwayman? Where did that ladybug go? What's that thing Sir Voluminous stepped on? The answer to these and more in the next episode of THHKotS... Well maybe not all of those questions...



But but but what are the episode names? we know the series title already but 

hmm maybe "Liaisons and Taverns and Bears Oh My!"


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Nov 4, 2008)

Ginnel said:


> But but but what are the episode names? we know the series title already but
> 
> hmm maybe "Liaisons and Taverns and Bears Oh My!"




I vote for "Bumbling Around Without A Clue".


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 5, 2008)

Now how the hell does a double ambush work ?

I think I'll let your sneaky attacks go first, then roll for init, and then see how things go from there...


----------



## Relique du Madde (Nov 5, 2008)

lol  That will teach the panda to talk when he's trying to ambush.


----------



## Dog Moon (Nov 5, 2008)

Dang, you know Thorid is an alcoholic when he carries around OJ and Vodka with him on adventures.  



> Thorid draws his screwdriver


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Nov 7, 2008)

Heee...this is going to be a fun fight.


----------



## Demongirl (Nov 7, 2008)

Is there room for one more? I'd love to be able to get in on this.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 7, 2008)

Sorry Demongirl. I'm not actually quite comfortable with the group being as large as it already is, so I don't want to take in another. But in the case that someone drops out in the future you are welcomed in.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Nov 8, 2008)

Don't Worry... sooner or later I will start a HIVE Inappropriate Humor Super Heroes game using M&M so if you have some of those books...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 8, 2008)

Relique du Madde said:


> Don't Worry... sooner or later I will start a HIVE Inappropriate Humor Super Heroes game using M&M so if you have some of those books...




I've got the core book and will soon to be having Warriors & Warlocks.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Nov 8, 2008)

Reveille said:


> I've got the core book and will soon to be having Warriors & Warlocks.



That book is going to be awesome.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 8, 2008)

Relique du Madde said:


> That book is going to be awesome.




I am so stoked about it. I've been wanting it ever since I heard about it.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 10, 2008)

I hate hate hate doing maps. I think I got a goodish mapping program now but it will still take some time before we can continue this...


----------



## Relique du Madde (Nov 10, 2008)

Ah... and I was hoping you were going to scan/upload and cause your file space to completely disappear after 5 updates.


----------



## WhatGravitas (Nov 10, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> I hate hate hate doing maps. I think I got a goodish mapping program now but it will still take some time before we can continue this...





Cheers, LT.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Nov 10, 2008)

Tririan, but be thankful he isn't going Rogue on us.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 10, 2008)

Relique du Madde said:


> Tririan, but be thankful he isn't going Rogue on us.




I considered that... It doesn't work so well on outdoors areas. Indoors it's perfect


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 10, 2008)

Okay. This is the first map. I'll post the details about who's who tomorrow.


----------



## WhatGravitas (Nov 10, 2008)

Relique du Madde said:


> Tririan, but be thankful he isn't going Rogue on us.



Ah, it wasn't criticism, rather my opinion on mapping for games online in general - the bane of web-based RPG playing in general.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Nov 10, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> Okay. This is the first map. I'll post the details about who's who tomorrow.




IO Think I know who is who...

Red 1 = panda
Blue 4 = Korz
Blue P = Pony
Blue Busty Elf Warlock = Midnight
Blue Human Wizard =Elis
Blue Dwarf Thief = Thorid
Blue Human cleric who thinks she's a dwarf = Bridget
Blue Dragonborn Paladin = Sir Volumious
Blue Tiefling Hippy  = Jasper


Am I right ?


----------



## Ginnel (Nov 11, 2008)

Here's my guess

for the blues

1 = Sir Voluminous
2 = Midnight
3 = Thorid
4 = Korz
5 = Bridget 
6 = Jasper
7 = Ellis

P = Bar'ak (pony)

And for the red team

1 = soon to be a nice new black and white rug

Hah this map is a lot more detail than I do in my live sessions I tend to run half the battles without any shiney details (read maps), mostly because I'm making it up as I go along but it seems to work.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 11, 2008)

Relique du Madde said:


> Blue Busty Elf Warlock = Midnight




Thats Eladrin Warlock, Elves can't Fey Step.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Nov 11, 2008)

Reveille said:


> Thats Eladrin Warlock, Elves can't Fey Step.




What ever you say.  We all know that 4e has an elven conspiracy aimed at taking pages away from gnomes.  That why there are so many different types of  elves which are not called elves.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 18, 2008)

Lost my Panda . Found it now . Game not dead YET 

Yeah, I'm slowly starting to dislike 4e... It is possible that one day this dies. Hopefully that won't happen before were to the end of KotS.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Nov 18, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> Lost my Panda . Found it now . Game not dead YET
> 
> Yeah, I'm slowly starting to dislike 4e... It is possible that one day this dies. Hopefully that won't happen before were to the end of KotS.




What's the problem with 4e? I'm curious.

Does it relate to pbp or just to the system in general?


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 18, 2008)

Tallarn said:


> What's the problem with 4e? I'm curious.
> 
> Does it relate to pbp or just to the system in general?




To the system in general, which transfers heavily to pbp. My main gripe is the dependance of encounter maps, and the heavy involvement of tactital movement. I mean, it is on one hand good thing that 4e encourages moving around but when a warlock starts his every turn by thinking how he can move three squares without provoking OA's and ending back to where he was it turns to more like Disco Competition than RPG...

Next gripe is multiclassing. That's not multiclassing, that's, that's... I don't know... Something else.

Cleric... Where are my domain choices. All I can do to differentiate my cleric of Chaotic Evil from cleric of Lawful Stupid is one feat 

The more I learn, the less I like. Many ideas have good intentions behind them, but they just don't work as intended.

I feel like a grognard...

[/rant] (for now)


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Nov 18, 2008)

I can completely understand where you're coming from regarding those issues.

If the Warlock is continuously coming back to the same position, then I'd rule that they're not moving at all...in fact I might have to speak to my own Warlock player about this, as it doesn't pass my "Idiot Check" senses. Or maybe I'll just throw dice at him.

I know it's beating a well-worn drum, but I think Clerics will get a LOT more interesting once the Divine book has come out. I can totally see right now how one 4e Cleric could feel a lot like another.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 18, 2008)

Tallarn said:


> I know it's beating a well-worn drum, but I think Clerics will get a LOT more interesting once the Divine book has come out. I can totally see right now how one 4e Cleric could feel a lot like another.




I seriously do hope this. But the truth still remains that they should have been that way from the beginning.

I have a lot more gripes but I'm not going to start ranting here, it just makes me feel worse about the game


----------



## Dog Moon (Nov 18, 2008)

So Blackrat.  I've been sort of thinking about this and sort of unsure of how to proceed.  *If you DID add Domains into 4e, how do you think would be a good way to do it?*

In 3e, they gave a little ability and an additional spell at every level.  Now in 4e, the feat sort of takes place of the ability, but going through and adding an additional Power at every level for each Domain would take a LOT of work.

In my home campaign, I've also added Paragon and Epic Tier religious feats, but I'm still not sure if that's enough.  [I've also been thinking about Domains on and off and haven't really come to a great conclusion].

[I'm of the opinion that adding a few things and houseruling should be good enough to cover most of what I dislike about 4e, is why I think about things like this].


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 19, 2008)

It is strange... But this is where I have come to. _I dont like 4e_. Not at all. Infact I have come to despise it.

*AS A DM*

As a player however, I LOVE it. No really. It's so much more fun to play.

But I hate DM'ing 4e. So I am sorry, but THHKotS has come to an early death... Unless one of you wan't to take over and let me become a player


----------



## Relique du Madde (Nov 19, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> It is strange... But this is where I have come to. _I dont like 4e_. Not at all. Infact I have come to despise it.
> 
> *AS A DM*
> 
> ...




::glances around::  *cough*  CONVERT to 3.5 *cough*


We know you want to.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Nov 19, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> It is strange... But this is where I have come to. _I dont like 4e_. Not at all. Infact I have come to despise it.
> 
> *AS A DM*
> 
> ...




Sorry to hear that, Blackrat!

Sir Voluminous commits seppuku in sympathy.

I'm really not interested in a 3.5e conversion of the game, frankly, so I'll bow out at this stage. It was a fun ride, though.


----------



## WhatGravitas (Nov 19, 2008)

Tallarn said:


> I'm really not interested in a 3.5e conversion of the game, frankly, so I'll bow out at this stage. It was a fun ride, though.



Ditto here. 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Ginnel (Nov 20, 2008)

Personally I don't think there is anything to bow out of, it is defunct an exgame as it were.

On another note personally I don't mind what system is being used I'll play anything.

Thanks for the while it lasted, shame it didn't go further


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 2, 2008)

If you guys and gals are interested I could start up a 3.5 or Pathfinder game. 

One idea I'd like to try is taking modern people and shunt them into a fantasy world. Its a bit of a kitbash between d20 modern and d20 fantasy.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 2, 2008)

Tell us more.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 2, 2008)

Relique du Madde said:


> Tell us more.




Character classes would start off at two; Expert and Warrior (a bit modified from the DMG classes to reflect their modern nature). Everyone begins with 4 level to reflect their modern training. 

Campaign setting would be Eberron, specifically Sharn. It would have some elements of Final Fantasy VI & VII thrown into it. 

When the character receive their 5th level, they would be able to gain their first level in a fantasy class.

Magical and mundane firearms would be heavily considered for use in both worlds.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 2, 2008)

Reveille said:


> Well it is still in the development process, so what can I do or add in to make it more enticing to you?




Well considering it to be Eberron, I'd think that given enough time that world would develop to a sort of "modern world" with all these fantasy elements still in. Then the characters could have been transported in time to a less developed age? Maybe? Would that work? Or were you thinking something along with the characters to be completely at loss with all this "weirdness"?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 2, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> Well considering it to be Eberron, I'd think that given enough time that world would develop to a sort of "modern world" with all these fantasy elements still in.



Thats kind of the idea.



Blackrat said:


> Then the characters could have been transported in time to a less developed age? Maybe? Would that work? Or were you thinking something along with the characters to be completely at loss with all this "weirdness"?



Not time travel at all, I'm thinking more along the line of alternate realities. Think Forgotten Realms for a minute, there are many cultures in that setting that bear some resemblance to Earth cultures. 

Scientists hypothisize that level 3 alternate realtites/universes have different laws of physics, therby allowing the fantastical to exist. It is sort of like Sliders meets D&D, but w/o exploring a new reality in each 'episode'. 

There will be a mechanic that allows characters to grab pieces of an atrifact and reconstruct it allowing them to eventually get back to Earth. I'd even allow custom feats so that if and when that does happen the campaign doesn't have to stop. They can employ their newfound abilities through the application of feats and continue to oppose evil.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks for the offer, but I'll stick with my 4e only D&D for now - don't have enough time for any more games!


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 2, 2008)

I don't know. I've had some bad experiences with Dimension Hopping games, and I especially detest the idea of Earth as the starting point. I also don't think that any d20 system is going to work well enough (Well T20 could work...). Especially not standard 3.5...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 2, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> Well T20 could work...



Well, that I have. Or we could use SWSE or Bab52E.



Blackrat said:


> Especially not standard 3.5...



How do you feel about Conan or the Accordlands?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 2, 2008)

T20?  IS that True20 of Traveler d20??



How does SW Saga edition play like?  I got the book but never really tried looking through it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 2, 2008)

Relique du Madde said:


> T20?  IS that True20 of Traveler d20??



Traveller.



Relique du Madde said:


> How does SW Saga edition play like?  I got the book but never really tried looking through it.



I don't know how it plays. I need to get the book and read it.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 3, 2008)

Reveille said:


> Traveller.



Actually I meant True20 

I don't own Traveller...


----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 3, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> Actually I meant True20
> 
> I don't own Traveller...




*Ears perk up.*


*wonders when he became a dog*


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 4, 2008)

Relique du Madde said:


> *Ears perk up.*
> 
> *wonders when he became a dog*




*points to the shaggy dog*


----------

